

Ask HN: What was that programming language based on creating new grammar rules? - Miky

A programming language was submitted to HN a while ago. I remember that the only thing you could do was to create grammar rules.<p>Does anyone remember what this language was? Or, if you created it, could you speak up? :)
======
mbrubeck
I've seen a few of these recently...

My favorite, OMeta is a pattern/grammar-oriented language (and one of the most
interesting papers I read last year). This comes from Alessandro Warth at
VPRI, where Alan Kay and others are doing some really great research:
<http://tinlizzie.org/ometa/>

there's the Bondi language and its "pattern calculus": <http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/3695>

and the one that's most like you describe is π (Pi): <http://www.pi-
programming.org/What.html>

~~~
Miky
Those sound pretty cool. I'll look into them.

------
jdp
I think you might be looking for the Pi programming language: <http://www.pi-
programming.org/What.html>

~~~
Miky
Yes, that's it! Thank you.

------
Zev
Prolog? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1023192> was recently posted. You
create relations between terms with clauses and query them to create programs
in Prolog.

Though, I'd be (happily) surprised if Alain Colmerauer read HN.

~~~
Miky
No, it wasn't Prolog. It was relatively new and unknown.

It wasn't a logic language; you actually created new syntax for the language,
with BNF rules.

